
ASK PG: Startup News Radio interview: How did you get users for Viaweb? - dawie
I just listed to the PG interview on Startup News Radio. Loved the story, but I really want to know how Viaweb got their first customers and how they scaled bringing on more customers.
======
staunch
From
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

> _Our startup spent its entire marketing budget on PR: at a time when we were
> assembling our own computers to save money, we were paying a PR firm $16,000
> a month. And they were worth it. PR is the news equivalent of search engine
> optimization; instead of buying ads, which readers ignore, you get yourself
> inserted directly into the stories._

Also [http://www.paulgraham.com/vw.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/vw.html)

